# Nigerian Flower Mantis



## asdsdf (Aug 18, 2007)

How do you care for this species in general? The nymphs? They are flower mantids, so they may need lots of moisture, but they're supposedly from Nigeria, so shouldn't it be very very dry?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, this happens a lot with flower species, "ooooo its exotic and tropical looking! it must be kept humid!" yet the majority of them hate mistings, i would mist it once a week or perhaps every 3-4 days


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh yeah would it be a creobotra? if so what species?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I have no idea.  I'm getting some from mantisfu. I tried researching them, but there was only one thing about them, and all it said was that it needs 60% ( What's that? Convert to noob talk please  ) humidity and that they are very small....That's the only thing about them.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 18, 2007)

All I know is that it's called Nigerian Flower Mantis. Here is a pic. They only grow 4-5 cm.





It's my first upload of a pic, so it may not work. I got it from www.bugzuk.com . (Just to make it clear that it's not mine)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 19, 2007)

I keep many other flower mantids but not one of those, i would keep them the smae which is a mist every 4-5 days, maybe once a week, good ventialtion (lotsa breathing holes or even better netting which is what it should be), and fed on only flying food, hope this helps, good luck with em


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

60% will mean misting every 5 days


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got some &amp; they eat anything, Very aggressive! I feed them house flies &amp; roaches...


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

and if they're nymphs and shedding, how many sprays/how often? How long did have them? They ate roaches? Aren't roaches bigger than them? :?:


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

> How do you care for this species in general? The nymphs? They are flower mantids, so they may need lots of moisture, but they're supposedly from Nigeria, so shouldn't it be very very dry?


OMG :shock: !! I have 3 of the same nymphs (lost one today - he just fell over  ) and I'm really scared of loosing them all. I know they have a high mortality rate, right? Anyway, they are in very small, perhaps 4oz., jars with damp paper towel substrate, small fake flora and a coffee filter lid. I put in lots of d. melanogaster to insure they find them, but not so many as to freak them out. I saw two eat when I received them, but not since. I don't know if they're going to molt or just not getting food and croaking. Even melanogaster seems so big for them. Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

The can eat melanogaster. Are they L1? They die often for no reason. They could be moulting.


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

> The can eat melanogaster. Are they L1? They die often for no reason. They could be moulting.


Thanks for replying. Do you think my set up sounds ok? How are yours doing? Do you see them eat? Mine hang out on the lid and the flies hang out down in the fake flowers. I think I'm paranoid because I have lost soooooooo many Chinese.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't have mine yet....  I have to wait for two weeks.... I'm preparing so when I get them, they won't die on me. Anyways, I know for a fact that they eat melanogaster and they look too big for L1s. They also die really often until around L3.

You could try to get the mantis down, and the flies right next to it. They might eat then, but again, if they are molting, then you shouldn't move them. Do you know how old they are?


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

I got them from Reggie - he gave me a couple of extras, thank goodness. I'm pretty sure they are hatchlings, I don't know if they've molted even once yet. I have to use a magnifying glass to really see them. I just dumped more flies in, we'll see.

When you get yours, let me know - you can benefit from my learning curve!


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey, I'm getting them from him too! I asked for L2-L3 because I know they won't die on me as often as L1. Plus, I'm getting the bigger ff, hydei, so it would be better for them and the future hatchlings of my European one. He said he would give me extra too. Very nice of him.


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

That was a very smart idea! They are soooooooo small right now. If I don't kill them, we'll have brothers and sisters! After all the Chinese that perished on me, I don't know why I thought I could raise these itty bitties. Maybe they'll molt soon, that would be good.

I'm going to go squint at my bugs - have a great day!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, They love roaches... they go after them &amp; yes I know they are waiting species, But mine go after them. I use hatchling raoches.  



> and if they're nymphs and shedding, how many sprays/how often? How long did have them? They ate roaches? Aren't roaches bigger than them? :?:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

oh.  Thanks.

Anyways, do your mantid's abdomens curl up? I've sen some picture that they curl up, and some that don't. Are the adults the ones with flatter abdomens?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

yep


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

lol, yep as in they do curl up, or the adults don't? Or all of the above?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 22, 2007)

Nymphs curl, adults dont


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, okay. Thanks


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi guys,

For the nigerians, keep them at 60% humidity, you can get a hydrometer at your pet store for a few bucks and about 75 to 85 degrees. This species is very hardy and super aggressive. As they get bigger they will literaly attack crickets their same size. With all nymphs they can just keel over sometimes, but I've found this species to be very hardy. You can use the 32oz deli cups to house them. I have some cool enclosures that will be available soon that are more decrative yet functional and inexpensive. Put some kind of substrate in the bottom of your container and spray it with water to mantain humidity. Also see my site for basic mantis care and several breed information.

Deadlymantis.com

Cheers,

Reggie


----------

